# A class on how to lay track



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

How to lay track


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

they are not laying their own track, just replacing ties. There is a video that shows them laying track sections after a flood washed it out. 
But can't find it.


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

I am amazed at the lax safety protocols on this job. At approx. 1:05 into the video there is a worerk with no hard hat, no safety glasses and he has his hands resting almost inside the machine with the active moving machinery.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Pete Chimney on 23 Jul 2010 08:42 PM 
I am amazed at the lax safety protocols on this job. At approx. 1:05 into the video there is a worerk with no hard hat, no safety glasses and he has his hands resting almost inside the machine with the active moving machinery.


If that scares you don't ever watcha pressman operate a printing press. Some of the olders one will scare you to death


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Or the old paper guillotines with no safety bars and only one button to activate!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Maybe that the vid was not shot in the USA. Here you would have to comply with the FRA rules. Old vid anyway. Later RJD


----------



## Pete Chimney (Jan 12, 2008)

Over the years I have worked on any number of drilling rigs. You could always tell the old timers, they were missing parts of fingers, smetimes two or three on a hand. t
They "threw chain" that was pulled and was used to tighten up the drill string as it was being tripped into the hole. From time to time they were not quick enough and they caught a finger between the chain and the drill pipe and when the driller activated the air puller the chain would cut into flesh.

Me, I was always glad to have two degree in geology, I was able to sit in the dog house on the rig floor and do my work there and not get near the tons of moving steel on the rig floor. 

I have all of my fingers and toes intact thank you.


----------

